
Ask HN: Setting up business and bank account in 2019? - marvindanig
Hi HN,<p>We have managed to bootstrap a product w&#x2F;o setting up a formal company but now have a few serious clients and some investors vying to give us money. There isn&#x27;t any sort of the legal entity or bank a&#x2F;c at the moment so I&#x27;m considering good options.<p>I know that Delaware C Corp is the way most investors prefer but I have read&#x2F;heard about stupid things, laws and requirements (taxation&#x2F;must have a registered agent etc.) that a Delaware entity must incorporate with.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8167576<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.entrepreneur.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;226549<p>Any advice or pointers on how best to set up a company (anywhere in United States is ok) in 2019 and then where to go for a banking services (I don&#x27;t like SVB)—this, if you&#x27;ve set up in any way by avoiding going-with-the-herd.<p>---<p>Have any of you used Stripe Atlas for setting up? Please share your experience.<p>---<p>Has anyone used&#x2F;tried Digital Credit Union (DCU.org) for the purpose of banking?
======
verdverm
Delaware C, Chase Bank, a lawyer. The fees for Delaware are barely noticed,
Chase as been OK, the Lawyer will by far be the most expensive part. Do NOT
skip the lawyer, they are worth the money / you will regret skipping. You will
need a founders agreement and many other documents. Have them review the
investment agreements.

Gusto for HR, ScaleFactor for accounting.

~~~
marvindanig
Thanks, this list of tools is great!

------
smt88
You need a good startup lawyer. You're already in extremely risky territory by
having co-founders and no formal agreements between you.

You're unlikely to find that the bank makes much difference either way. You
may want to try a regional bank with local branches, as you sometimes get more
personalized service that way.

~~~
marvindanig
> You're already in extremely risky territory by having co-founders and no
> formal agreements between you.

We're covered on this front.

I suppose there is not much by way of setting up outside of the Delaware
route?

~~~
smt88
There is, depending on your situation (taxes, shares, investor plans, exit
plans, etc.)

